# Engineer Babar-TSF Enthusiast



## Zealex

*Engineer Babar reaches 500 posts*

Engineer Babar reached 500 posts and became a TSF Enthusiast!


I just had to post this as I saw you reach your 500th...
Anyways

Congratulations!


----------



## Jason09

Congrats EB on becoming a TSF Enthusiast within the last hour!


----------



## Jason09

*Re: Engineer Babar reaches 500 posts*

Looks like you created this thread seconds before I created another one.


----------



## Zealex

*Re: Engineer Babar reaches 500 posts*

What is the chance of that...

Hmm no edit button in comments and announcements ? O well, I guess he has two threads celebrating his achievement :grin:?


----------



## Jason09

Well, moderators and up can rectify that, and I have merged the threads into one now.


----------



## Lord Sirian

'Grats!


----------



## Zealex

Jason09 said:


> Well, moderators and up can rectify that, and I have merged the threads into one now.


That works, may you please also merge my posts? 
Thanks.


----------



## Jason09

Zealex said:


> That works, may you please also merge my posts?
> Thanks.


Done. No problem.:smile:


----------



## Engineer Babar

Thankzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz a lot.ray:ray:ray: Really on this occasion I want to extend my heartiest feelings to all the TSF team.. I learned a lot on this forum.. This a very rocking forum... Its was always my dream to become an enthusiast on this site since I have started loving TSF:heartlove

Again thankssssssssssssss a lot.. And in my journey to become an enthusiast, if I angered someone (specially in PS) I AM REALLY SORRYray:ray:ray:

Hope to see you all people on board in the future also.. You all people specially team members are great and very friendly.

LOVE YOU ALL.. LONG LIVE TSF
Cheers


----------



## Done_Fishin

Congratulations :4-cheers: 

and remember that being "among friends" is to agree to disagree .. especially in PS :wave:


----------



## -WOLF-

Congratulations.

I remember when I became an Enthusiast *sigh* those were the days...


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Congratulations on the achievement Engineer Babar.


----------



## WereBo

Congratulations indeed EB, well done :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:

Now you can change your avatar, if you wish :grin:


----------



## Basementgeek

Congrats EB.

BG


----------



## sandman55

Congrats EB :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Glaswegian

Congrats and well done!!


----------



## Bravo Boy

*Re: Engineer Babar-TSF Enthusiast-Conrgats!*

Well Engineer Babar, i appreciate your enthusiastic spirits towards TSF..and I guess you are the first Pakistani TSF enthusiast..! It's a great esteem!
Many congratulations! Keep rockin'!


----------



## Engineer Babar

*Re: Engineer Babar-TSF Enthusiast-Conrgats!*

Thanks a lot to all the people.. Great:wave:




Bravo Boy said:


> ..and I guess you are the first Pakistani TSF enthusiast.


Yeah may be and I want you to be the second one:wave:


----------



## carsey

Congratulations


----------



## speedster123

Babar, one of the demands upon becoming a Enthusiast, is that you carry a Republican avatar.


----------



## Engineer Babar

Changed speedster..


----------



## Glaswegian

speedster123 said:


> Babar, one of the demands upon becoming a Enthusiast, is that you carry a Republican avatar.


Wrong - you need to change to a Scottish avatar...:grin:


----------



## WereBo

And furry......









:grin:


----------



## McNinja

and Neeenja!

A furry Kilt wearing Ninja and then you're in business!
Congrats on being brave and saying what is on your mind even if I really didn't like it.


----------



## JohnthePilot

Congratulations.


----------



## jcgriff2

Maybe an avatar in a color that does not attract attention...? (only a suggestion !)


----------



## Engineer Babar

@jcgriff2

So my avatar is attracting?? If my avatar is attracting, then I am attractive.. LOL


----------



## Engineer Babar

Mcninjaguy said:


> Congrats on being brave and saying what is on your mind even if I really didn't like it.


what is your point??


----------



## McNinja

I just wanted to say that your exercising your right of freedom of speech and your voice was heard and respected to a degree. COngratz for standing up for yourself.


----------



## Engineer Babar

From where freedom of speech came here?? Yeah I may be respected on the forum.. But I am not confirmed...

your point more confused now.. Say it clearly rather than in close words.. If you can't you can PM me.. But make it clear..


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Engineer Babar said:


> From where freedom of speech came here?? Yeah I may be respected on the forum.. But I am not confirmed...
> 
> your point more confused now.. Say it clearly rather than in close words.. If you can't you can PM me.. But make it clear..


Don't get too sensitive on us Engineer Babar

He means that he respects you for being strong in your beliefs and stating them clearly, even though he thinks you are wrong in what you believe. 

Hmm, could that mean he respects your right to be wrong! :4-dontkno 


O.K., only kidding on that last sentence, but the devil made me do it! :grin:


----------



## Lord Sirian

Mcninjaguy said:


> I just wanted to say that your exercising your right of freedom of speech


I'd just like to point out that Freedom of Speech is not a right on TSF :grin:

Anyway, let's try to keep it friendly, Mcninjaguy was complimenting you E B, now that's something you don't see often. Anyway, congrats again.


----------

